# Question about Epoxy clear top coat.



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I was wondering about most garage 2-part epoxy clear high-gloss top coat, do you really need to add the skid-not additive, it says optional, but I don't want to worry about a slick floor.

Also most clear coats tend to show brushs marks/imperfection a lot more, are 2-part garage floor epoxys self-leveling?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Two part epoxies have a limited working time, the sooner you get it down, the more likely it will level itself. Having the floor warm will help too. On a garage floor you won't notice brush marks much.

As far as brush marks, most of the material should be rolled out. You won't have a lot of time to brush around the entire perimiter of the floor, unless you mix up a little bit to brush on, then mix the rest to roll out.

The question of non skid additives is risky to answer. It's optional, just as the mfg. states. The floor will not be slick unless wet or oily.

I'm wondering if you are clear coating concrete? Or clear coating previously painted floor? 

If it's concrete, there are better products to seal and treat the concrete with. 

The garage floor epoxy's are generally for do it yourself-ers. Just follow the directions and everything will work out fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

What would you say are the "better products to seal and treat the concrete with?"


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm just suggesting that you look for concrete products rather than paint products first. It may be that 2 pt. epoxy will get you where you want to be, but it wouldn't hurt to find out about care and maintenance first.

I've never seen a clear 2pt. epoxy for flooring, but then again, I've never looked for it.

If you want to go with epoxy, why not get the standard kit from Home depo? It works really well. I've seen customers do their own floors with the kit, and I couldn't do any better.


----------



## simmons (Mar 21, 2006)

Metomeya- there are several tpes of clear coatings you can use on a garage floor. The biggest question would be- what condition is the floor in right now? If your going over bare concrete ,acrylic epoxies might be the way to go. If you have a floor that has been etched an industrial epoxy might work. But my experience in flooring (industrial and commercial)- I would try not to put a clear coat directly on concrete that hasn't been treated with stamping or another decorative treatment. I honestly haven't seen good durability with this type of system. If your intent on a clear system you might consider a silicate system thats applied to bare concrete, seals the concrete,and acts as a stain barrier and dust proofer. The higher quality treatments look better the more wear they recieve.


----------

